# LFS not much help



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

So i went to my LFS to get a pair of rams, I wanted some character for my guppy tank. I ended up getting two (supposidly a male and a female) XL finned rams, the thing is I'm not sure exactly what species they are or if in fact they are a male and a female Using a GBR (German Blue Ram) identifies i am pretty sure one is male but the other I am not sure of course my camera will not take a decent picture but here is what i have:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the species is Microgeophagus Rameirezi...same as blue rams...german blue rams gold rams..electric blue rams..long fin blue rams..extra long finned blue rams etc..etc..etc...


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

thing is.. guppies and rams are at fairly far apart on what they need in terms of water parameters. One or the other is not likely going to do well long term.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I know that but I have also found in my research that if they are breed and raised in the same parameters they will be fine together, which is why I felt safe in purchasing them...So far so good everyone is happy and healthy.


----------

